# Rebuilt my floors using Advantech!



## cumberlandriver (Jul 29, 2010)

I just rebuilt by 16 ft Fisher Marine and this site was a tremendous resource. Considering all the help I got here from reading and asking a few questions, I felt like I should give something back. 

That being said, I don't think there is much information about Advantech or Home Depot's version "Home Advantage."

I did some research before using this stuff and didn't find much but what I did find was positive. 

During the first week of June, I decided to take a chance and replace my floors with " Home Advantage."

I purchased 2- 4x8 sheets for around 25.00 each. They were both perfectly square and heavy (about 75# per board.)

They cut easy and did not splitter like plywood can.

I cut them to fit my boat floor and them stapled and glued the carpet on. I did not seal the boards or the cut edges.

If you guys have seen this stuff you know it looks just like OSB.

After putting it in I still had concerns. My biggest concern being that if this stuff starts to break down, I would not know it until it was too late because it is now covered with carpet.

To ease my concerns, I went to the scrape pile and cut a approximately 3x3 inch square of the board. I then took this square and fully submerged it in a jar of water. 

After 2 months of being out side in the weather my decks are still straight and solid.

The more impressive news for me is that after 2 months of being fully submerged the test square is still completely intact.

I am not advocating this method over any other, just wanted to share my experience in an effort to give something back to the board.

Thank all you guys for the steelflex, 5200, pop rivet, stainless steel screw and other information!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 29, 2010)

must have pictures!!!!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 29, 2010)

ostpics:


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 29, 2010)

I work at Lowe's here in Carbondale, IL. Advantech is some awesome stuff. Their rep came in and talked to us about it one day. They took a 2'x2' piece and submerged it in water for 1year. Took it out and it was exactly the same dimensions as when they put it in. Had not swollen 1mm or absorbed any water. 

The guarantee on Advantech is 50yrs. I'm not sure what the guarantee is on the Depot's version.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 29, 2010)

what part of the cumberland ya on??

used to fish the cumberland right below nashville alot


----------



## russ010 (Jul 29, 2010)

I've got 19/32" exterior in the floor of mine - and didn't stain it because I had to get it ready for a tourney... that's going to be my BIGGEST mistake because my boat has been flooded atleast 3 times in the last 2 weeks from heavy rains... the tarp that was on it last couldn't keep the water out.

I might have to look into this stuff before I extend the front deck.. I really don't want to have it built only to have the middle floor rot out in another 2 years


----------



## cumberlandriver (Jul 29, 2010)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> what part of the cumberland ya on??
> used to fish the cumberland right below nashville alot



Mike- I grew up on the Cumberland in Kentucky...Burkesville to be exact.

Home Advantage is made by Advantech for Home Depot.



Rapainted the engine cover and added new decals from Ebay. After that I hit it with a couple of coats of clear.






Set the two rear seats up to swivel so we could fish off the back.





only storage on this boat is a small hatch under the trolling motor but my goal was to have as much floor space as possible.


I need to get some shots of the whole boat but you guys get the idea.

Thanks again for a great site.


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 31, 2010)

Any pics of the advantech?


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 31, 2010)

Sounds like some realy good stuff!


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 31, 2010)

Anyone got a link? Can it be painted?

Been looking on Home depot's website and I can't find anything that says home advantage. Could it be under another name?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 31, 2010)

Someone posted a link, I remember seeing it. There was another thread about this same material like a day earlier. It could be there.


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cumberlandriver (Oct 13, 2010)

Guys,
I thought I would update you all on the Advantech (or Home Advantage if you buy it at Home Depot) I used in my boat.

This is the piece of scrap I have had submerged in water since June 1, 2010. I inspected it today. There is a little swelling, very little, and it no longer floats but other than that it is just as it was the day I put it in. It is still as hard as a rock and there is no delamination of the fibers. Even after being fully submerged for 4 months this would still be a solid piece of flooring.

I hope this info helps some of you guys.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 13, 2010)

How thick is it?


----------



## cumberlandriver (Oct 13, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> How thick is it?




It is 3/4 inch from the store. I did not measure the piece that was submerged but the swelling does not look significant even after 4 months under water. I say it swelled because the edges seem to be a raised a little.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 13, 2010)

cumberlandriver said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > How thick is it?
> ...




I may got his route when I reinstall my floors.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Oct 13, 2010)

Is that the red tinted stuff? Kind of like a tounge and groove edges? I think i my have looked at this stuff, but not sure.


----------



## DaveInGA (Oct 14, 2010)

I asked at my local HD and Lowe's, but they looked at me like I had three heads. Tough to locate stuff in those conditions.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 14, 2010)

How does the boat handle all that extra weight? Looks like great stuff but I like my boat to be a lean, mean fishing machine, 75 lbs per boar seems like a lot


----------



## cumberlandriver (Oct 14, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> How does the boat handle all that extra weight? Looks like great stuff but I like my boat to be a lean, mean fishing machine, 75 lbs per boar seems like a lot



I have 2 sheets in my boat and it goes as fast as I want it to go.

To me, knowing the floor is going to hold up in a rough environment is worth a little extra weight. 

It all depends on your needs.

I don't think it weighs much more than regular plywood.

From Bob Vila.com:
"An easy way to estimate how much a stack of plywood will weigh is to figure about 25 lbs. per 1/4 in. of thickness. For example, one 4x8-ft. sheet of 1/4-in. plywood will weigh about 25 lbs., 1/2-in. about 50 lbs., and 3/4-in. about 75 lbs."


----------



## cumberlandriver (Oct 14, 2010)

DaveInGA said:


> I asked at my local HD and Lowe's, but they looked at me like I had three heads. Tough to locate stuff in those conditions.



Dave,
All the Home Depot's carry it. It is in stock at the Commerce, GA Home Depot near you.

Go to the store and take the following info with you:

*Home Advantage
23/32 in. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. Enhanced OSB Sub-floor Board
Model # 678661 
Store SKU # 486701 
*

This stuff looks like regular OSB. The good news for you is the it is 18.97 a sheet at your store. I think I paid 24.00 a sheet when I did my boat.


----------



## cumberlandriver (Oct 14, 2010)

DaveInGA said:


> I asked at my local HD and Lowe's, but they looked at me like I had three heads. Tough to locate stuff in those conditions.



Dave,
Check out this link to specs on Advantech.
https://huberwood.com/main.aspx?pagename=advanTechFloorSpec

It is actually made there in Commerce, GA. 
I bet the mill has a outlet for selling it direct.


----------



## Howard (Oct 14, 2010)

> I asked at my local HD and Lowe's, but they looked at me like I had three heads. Tough to locate stuff in those conditions.



Dave, you can get it at Lowes in Buford. Looked at it today. You also can get it in Winder, Oakwood, Gainesville, Lawrenceville at Cofer Adams, 84 Lumber, ect.

https://www.advantechperforms.com/
1-800-933-9220


----------



## Alumacraft (Oct 14, 2010)

its the same as OSB. its going to swell up. it weighs a ton. weighs twice as much as normal plywood. it gets water logged if you dont water seal it. just go with 1/2 plywood, and seal it. 

why would you put that much weight in your floor?  
did you seal it? :shock: 
you might as well went will osb [-X


----------



## russ010 (Oct 14, 2010)

Alumacraft said:


> its the same as OSB. its going to swell up. it weighs a ton. weighs twice as much as normal plywood. it gets water logged if you dont water seal it. just go with 1/2 plywood, and seal it.
> 
> why would you put that much weight in your floor?
> did you seal it? :shock:
> you might as well went will osb [-X



It might look like OSB - but it is no where near the same as OSB... read up on the stuff before you jump to conclusions


----------



## Alumacraft (Oct 14, 2010)

its made for subfloors in houses. interior use.


----------



## perchin (Oct 14, 2010)

Alumacraft said:


> its made for subfloors in houses. interior use.



Let me help you here.......... This stuff started getting popular in my construction days.... it was initially targeted at us new home-builders, because when the house is being built its exposed to the elements.... we used it a lot when building during the rain season. It worked excellent and held its shape w/out swelling. Don't knock something without trying or researching it first. :wink:


----------



## Howard (Oct 14, 2010)

> its made for subfloors in houses. interior use



From all its advertisement at the store, it clearly says water resistant, exterior grade. It does look like OSB but with the edges sealed or coated. The flat surface has a shine to it as maybe it has been sprayed with a sealent. I am sure if its cut you will need to reseal the cut edge.


----------



## Alumacraft (Oct 14, 2010)

water resistant Not water Proof :!: 

you buy plywood throw a sealer on it and it is water resistant.  

so what is so great about this product? besides it weighs a ton.


----------



## perchin (Oct 14, 2010)

Alumacraft said:


> water resistant Not water Proof :!:
> 
> you buy plywood throw a sealer on it and it is water resistant.
> 
> so what is so great about this product? besides it weighs a ton.



I know what your point is..... and I don't disagree..... I was only pointing out what it was designed for. What makes it great is that home builders don't take the time to seal the subfloors while building a house, and with this stuff you don't need to... on that note this is not something I would use in a boat myself.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 14, 2010)

y'all are right on - I wouldn't use it either after seeing the weight of it.. but for someone who needs to get something done quick, and they don't leave their boat exposed to the elements, it's dang near perfect.

I would still slap on a few coats of a sealer, but I guarantee you it would hold up better than the 1/2" ply in the floor of my boat right now because I had 2 days to get it in there before a tourney and it has been SOAKED probably 10 ways from Sunday since last year... I bet that sheet in my boat weighs more than the boat itself, and I am dreading the day I take it out this winter to redo it all...


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 14, 2010)

russ010 said:


> y'all are right on - I wouldn't use it either after seeing the weight of it.. but for someone who needs to get something done quick, and they don't leave their boat exposed to the elements, it's dang near perfect.
> 
> I would still slap on a few coats of a sealer, but I guarantee you it would hold up better than the 1/2" ply in the floor of my boat right now because I had 2 days to get it in there before a tourney and it has been SOAKED probably 10 ways from Sunday since last year... I bet that sheet in my boat weighs more than the boat itself, and I am dreading the day I take it out this winter to redo it all...




What are you gonna use to re-install your floors? Wood or alluminum?


----------



## cumberlandriver (Oct 14, 2010)

Alumacraft said:


> its the same as OSB. its going to swell up. it weighs a ton. weighs twice as much as normal plywood. it gets water logged if you dont water seal it. just go with 1/2 plywood, and seal it.
> 
> why would you put that much weight in your floor?
> did you seal it? :shock:
> you might as well went will osb [-X



Physically it is nothing like OSB. It is completely impregnated with epoxy. There are no voids in the interior of the material, that is why it is heavy.

I researched this and other product for extensively before going with this.

People have left pieces of this stuff, UNSEALED, floating in ponds for months without any warping or swelling.

As for the weight, you are correct, I gained maybe 25 pounds per sheet over 1/2 ply by going with 3/4 Advantech.
Advantech is available in 5/8 which would resolve this issue, if it is an issue.

It may not be for everyone, but it will outlast sealed 1/2 ply in my boat.


----------



## cumberlandriver (Oct 14, 2010)

russ010 said:


> y'all are right on - I wouldn't use it either after seeing the weight of it.. but for someone who needs to get something done quick, and they don't leave their boat exposed to the elements, it's dang near perfect.
> 
> I would still slap on a few coats of a sealer, but I guarantee you it would hold up better than the 1/2" ply in the floor of my boat right now because I had 2 days to get it in there before a tourney and it has been SOAKED probably 10 ways from Sunday since last year... I bet that sheet in my boat weighs more than the boat itself, and I am dreading the day I take it out this winter to redo it all...



Once you saw the stuff and cut it, you would realize that sealing would be a waste of time, rain will not penetrate this stuff.

Shoot, I'm starting to sound like an Advantech sales rep. :lol:


----------



## Howard (Oct 14, 2010)

> As for the weight, you are correct, I gained maybe 25 pounds per sheet over 1/2 ply by going with 3/4 Advantech.
> Advantech is available in 5/8 which would resolve this issue, if it is an issue.




All depends on the application. For me, 25 lbs would not mean nothing. My cooler ways more then that but I am not concerned with its weight when I put it in the boat and reach for a cold one.  I guess in a 1236 one would be more weight conscious. Personally I would not use it for a boat floor but lids or deck extensions maybe. Can definably see its advantage when building homes.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 14, 2010)

cumberlandriver said:


> Alumacraft said:
> 
> 
> > its the same as OSB. its going to swell up. it weighs a ton. weighs twice as much as normal plywood. it gets water logged if you dont water seal it. just go with 1/2 plywood, and seal it.
> ...




Is it better than marine grade plywood?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 14, 2010)

Howard said:


> > As for the weight, you are correct, I gained maybe 25 pounds per sheet over 1/2 ply by going with 3/4 Advantech.
> > Advantech is available in 5/8 which would resolve this issue, if it is an issue.
> 
> 
> ...




Why not boat floors if weight is not a factor and you plan on using wood?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 14, 2010)

Check this out.


----------



## DaveInGA (Oct 14, 2010)

Just got off the phone with an Advantech engineer. Discussed using the product for boat decking and transom applications. He stated: 

"We have received the question before. Advantech wasn't designed for applications where it would get wet on a regular basis and we discouraged it's use in such applications."

That's good enough for me. Takes too much work to install stuff to have to pull it out and do it again. Going to have to pass on this one.


----------



## Alumacraft (Oct 14, 2010)

DaveInGA said:


> Just got off the phone with an Advantech engineer. Discussed using the product for boat decking and transom applications. He stated:
> 
> "We have received the question before. Advantech wasn't designed for applications where it would get wet on a regular basis and we discouraged it's use in such applications."
> 
> That's good enough for me. Takes too much work to install stuff to have to pull it out and do it again. Going to have to pass on this one.




X2


----------



## Howard (Oct 14, 2010)

> Why not boat floors if weight is not a factor and you plan on using wood?



I plan on using aluminum for my floor. A wood product just is not good enough for me. But if it fits in ones budget and one if happy with it then use away. Much better then OSB or plywood since its water resistent.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 14, 2010)

DaveInGA said:


> Just got off the phone with an Advantech engineer. Discussed using the product for boat decking and transom applications. He stated:
> 
> "We have received the question before. Advantech wasn't designed for applications where it would get wet on a regular basis and we discouraged it's use in such applications."
> 
> That's good enough for me. Takes too much work to install stuff to have to pull it out and do it again. Going to have to pass on this one.



That does it for me too. So what are you going to do Dave? I have a 99 tracker and all the wood is solid but the carpet is starting to wear. I guess they used marine plywood and it has held up fine for the most part. There are some areas that have some small issues but it has lasted ten years so far. Opinions?


----------



## MassFisherman (Oct 14, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Check this out.



Based on this regular untreated plywood is the better than Advantech....


----------



## DaveInGA (Oct 14, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> That does it for me too. So what are you going to do Dave? I have a 99 tracker and all the wood is solid but the carpet is starting to wear. I guess they used marine plywood and it has held up fine for the most part. There are some areas that have some small issues but it has lasted ten years so far. Opinions?



Troutman,

Well, for the transom, I'm waffling between going all aluminum, all fiberglass, mahogany or exterior plywood. I'd prefer a non-wood solution, but the fiberglass has already proved too expensive and I suspect the aluminum will as well. That leaves me with mahogany at $100.00 for the transom or less than $50.00 for two sheets of plywood. 

With decks and floors to consider as well and unexpected dental expenses about to pop up, I may be forced to go with exterior plywood. I don't see any major advantage to marine grade plywood if you're willing to coat with spar varnish and seal the edges of the exterior grade with silicone. (This was suggested to me for the transom by Athens Marine, it's what they normally do when they replace a transom.)

So mostly because of costs and because boats, like life, are a set of compromises, the exterior grade plywood is likely to get the nod.

Here's a thought though on your boat: I've seen mentioned in some of the fiberglass forums where guys have used fiberglass resin compounds to repair and "harden" marine plywood that was starting to soften and break down. I'm not sure how effective it is, but it might be worth it for you to look into. Basically sounded like they were saturating the weak wood with a "hardener" and then fiber glassing over it. Looked like it might be a good alternative to replacing the wood.

It's a shame some company doesn't come up with a "plastic/fiberglass cut-able board" for transom replacement purposes. Should sell well. Anybody looking for a business opportunity?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 15, 2010)

Dave - Thanks for the suggestions but I am sure that the carpet is on there pretty good and I guess there is no way to apply the hardener without removing the carpet. If I have to go to all that trouble I might as well just redo everything. I'll probably just throw some plywood in there as well with some sealer and silicon around the edges. I wanted to make a few modifications for storage anyways so most likley this will be my winter project once it gets too cold to go fishing. It really shouldnt take long because I already have the templates.


----------



## mmf (Nov 28, 2010)

on the link, if you click on "installation" it says plainly it is NOT intended for outdoor exposure to the elements.


----------



## cumberlandriver (Jun 8, 2011)

Back from the dead...LOL.

I just realized that it had been a year since I rebuilt my floors. 

On June 1 2010 I placed a small square (2"x2) of the Advantech in a jar and filled it with water.

After over a year being submerged it is still very solid and is not de-laminating. You can see from th pictures that there is some swelling but structurally the piece is still solid.

I pulled the piece out today and took some pictures. 

I heard all the negatives last time I posted about this. I am not looking for a debate, just updating you guys on my observations.


----------

